# Anyone tried Aussie Oil?



## RKB

Looking for feedback on Aussie Oil friction polish? I see it listed in the new Penn State catalog?
Thanks
Rod


----------



## rtyuiop

I'm new to penturning (and the IAP), but I've used aussie oil for general purposes plenty (it's been out a while here in Australia).  One of my favourite finishes for turning, or for small pieces which aren't round.  

It needs a bit of elbow grease if you're using it off the lathe (not a worry for pens), but that's the only negative I can think of.  I'm sure it won't be as durable as a CA finish for pens, but I haven't noticed durability issues with it in general.

It's very, very fast to apply on the lathe, and a little goes a long way - will be especially true for pens.


----------



## mark james

rtyuiop said:


> I'm new to penturning (and the IAP), but I've used aussie oil for general purposes plenty (it's been out a while here in Australia).  One of my favourite finishes for turning, or for small pieces which aren't round.
> 
> It needs a bit of elbow grease if you're using it off the lathe (not a worry for pens), but that's the only negative I can think of.  I'm sure it won't be as durable as a CA finish for pens, but *I haven't noticed durability issues with it in general.*
> 
> It's very, very fast to apply on the lathe, and a little goes a long way - will be especially true for pens.



Just curious...  How long have you had a finished pen/other turning with this finish applied?

I am always looking for additional finishes to try


----------



## BRobbins629

I just started using some after seeing Barry Gross do so at the MAPG.  Cant say about long term durability yet but can say it is very easy to apply, and leaves a brilliant shine with only a drop or two of usage.  I will continue to use this until I find something better.


----------



## rtyuiop

mark james said:


> Just curious...  How long have you had a finished pen/other turning with this finish applied?



I think (don't quote me!) it would be about 14 months, but that was on a small box which doesn't get handled anywhere near as much as a pen.  It lasts pretty well for a general finish in my opinion, I'm just not sure if that'll translate to getting finger oils on it all the time!


----------



## robutacion

RKB said:


> Looking for feedback on Aussie Oil friction polish? I see it listed in the new Penn State catalog?
> Thanks
> Rod



G'day Rod

I don't recall hearing about this Aussie oil before so, I can;t say anything about it, I do however feel curious about this product and I will search for a location that sell's it.

Cheers
George


----------



## Pat Keefe

George, Jim Carroll has it. It's part of Ubeaut's line of finishes.

One thing, everyone, read the instructions for the best finish.


----------



## Wildman

See AS has introductory offer selling stuff at $10.25

Aussie Oil (2 Ounce) - Hi Gloss Rubbing Oil: Arizona Silhouette

Guess better follow instructions or risk a gummy mess.

https://www.pennstateind.com/library/ao.pdf

Good luck with it!


----------



## RKB

Thread Bump....sorry.   It's pricey and was looking for any updated reports.  

Thanks
Rod


----------



## JP1337

Sorry to dig this thread up, but just spotted it and as a Shellawax user looking for a non-CA alternative, this caught my attention.

Up until this point, I have been using EEE with Shellawax Cream. (The cream is not ideal, but was all that was available on the store I was buying from originally before I knew better).

I have tried CA and just don't like it. That's my taste, and all that needs to be said on the CA subject.


I was originally looking at buying a bottle of Shellawax GLOW to replace the cream, but when I saw this thread I thought I would have a peek at Aussie Oil, as it is considerably cheaper than GLOW and description sounded promising but I couldn't find much info online beyond the information U-Beaut offers.

I emailed U-Beaut my question comparing Aussie Oil to the Shellawax products for my application, got a reply back within the hour and very impressed with the response. Kudos to them for their customer service!

Here is their response re Aussie Oil vs Shellawax GLOW:

Either would be better for pens than Shellawax Cream which is basically for bigger turned work like bowls, platters etc. It is also used as an extender for Shellawax and Glow.

If I was to buy one of the 3 Shellawax products to do everything I would go for Glow.

Both Glow and Aussie oil will give much the same finish. If anything the oil will make the grain pop slightly more.

They are both based on Hard Shellac and basically create a French polished finish through friction. Both need multiple coats on pens and other constantly handled items like salt and pepper mills, etc. also for anything that's in an area where it may be wet like bathrooms and kitchens where there is a lot of steam.

Glow will have a slippery feel when dry, Aussie Oil will have the same sort of feel but with a slight grab.


All the Shellawaxes and the Aussie Oil need to have around 20 days to fully cross link so they have their full ability to withstand marking from alcohol, water and heat, etc.

Aussie Oil will work over EEE as will Glow however for pens it is sometimes better to sand up to minimum of 1200 grit and higher if you have it then apply the finish directly to the timber rather than use the EEE which will leave a minute amount of wax in the timber and may make the finish a little softer than direct application.



Hopefully that information is of some help to anyone looking at either Shellawax or Aussie Oil.

I am thinking that I will try the Aussie Oil next, as it is a lot cheaper than GLOW and sounds like it produces great results with a slightly grippier finish.

One day I might give CA a go again, but for now I'll stick with these.

JP


----------



## magpens

*Shellawax GLOW availability*

SHELLAWAX GLOW friction polish

says Shellawax Glow is not available for export from Australia.

Anybody know if that is true or not true, and if not true, where to buy it in Nth America


----------



## JP1337

magpens said:


> SHELLAWAX GLOW friction polish
> 
> says Shellawax Glow is not available for export from Australia.
> 
> Anybody know if that is true or not true, and if not true, where to buy it in Nth America



This appears to be true, must be something to do with import regulations of some countries. 
The website specifies not available in USA or Canada, but the distributor list states some EU, UK & NZ distributors stock it.


----------



## Dusty

*Finishing*

Their website shows eleven distributors here in the U.S.Why do you say it's not shipped to this country?


----------



## Gregf

Looks like two different products. Shella wax is available in the US but not Shella Wax Glow.


----------



## JP1337

Dusty said:


> Their website shows eleven distributors here in the U.S.Why do you say it's not shipped to this country?



They distribute many of their other products to the US, however GLOW is one that they don't. I am not sure if it is due to a particular ingredient or what, but it clearly states on their page for GLOW that they don't export GLOW to US and Canada.

They are very good with their communication, so maybe email them and ask?
ubeaut@ubeaut.com.au
+61 3 5248 3030 (remember they are in Aus, so timezone is GMT+10)


----------



## JP1337

Gregf said:


> Looks like two different products. Shella wax is available in the US but not Shella Wax Glow.



There is 3 products in the Shellawax line. Shellawax (Liquid), Shellawax Cream, and Shellawax GLOW.

Shellawax Cream is for larger objects where you need it to sit on the surface of the wood longer to work the friction, where Shellawax (Liquid) soaks in too quickly, but is really good for smaller objects. Shellawax GLOW is the most recent addition, and is basically an enhanced Shellawax that creates better shine and slightly darkens the wood.

I've had great results with Shellawax Cream, but I would get better results with the liquid Shellawax, and even better again with GLOW. But I will try Aussie Oil next.


----------



## Aussie

I have aussie oil and its ok.  Not exceptional but ok.  I may need to CA coat the next pen after using aussie oil and see how it looks.


----------



## 358

Just saw this advertised and wanted to bump the thread.  Has anyone else used this and does it hold up.


----------



## Makereality

I like the way it darkens the wood like CA but still leaves the wood quality, not feeling like plastic the way CA does.  My quirky pattern; sand micro to around 4k, then EEE polish, then aussie oil,then the 1.5 w Laser engrave, then I finish with 2 coats shellawax, let sit for 1-2 days.  I have no insight on durability as I use all 3 products, and I am new to this addictive hobby. If I use a fiber or CO2 laser then I only would use Aussie oil, as any waxy product has to be picked out of the deeper laser engraving.  Hope this helps.  


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Lumps937

Aussie said:


> I have aussie oil and its ok.  Not exceptional but ok.  I may need to CA coat the next pen after using aussie oil and see how it looks.


Did you ever try that? I'd be interested to know how using both products turned out.


----------



## KenB259

I haven’t used it on a pen, so I can’t comment on its longevity, but my wife absolutely loves the smell of it. Might be good cologne [emoji847]


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

